# Training in NC



## James Smith (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone doing any training in NC near Fayetteville NC ( Protection Training)????


----------



## jamie wilson (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.tarheelcanine.com/

They are in Sanford and do PSA


----------

